
GitHub flagged account with a repo containing kernel mode attack/driver - susam
https://twitter.com/subTee/status/1211084113504899072
======
floatingatoll
A reply from a GitHub worker:

> _We do not do content scanning of private repos. There are many reasons an
> account can be flagged, but uploading a kernel driver to a private repo is
> not one of them._

